

Evaluating NASA’s Futuristic EM Drive - chadly
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2015/04/evaluating-nasas-futuristic-em-drive/

======
cjensen
I'm mystified that NASA falls for this pseudoscience and falls for things like
the bad-science of arsenic bacteria and Martian bacteria.

Why aren't there any adults in charge who can put a stop to this before NASA
embarrasses itself?

~~~
kowdermeister
They tested it twice, it worked twice. Maybe we can drop the pseudo prefix
soon. That would be great, isn't it?

We thought before that heavier than air things can't fly, but the damn
experimenters didn't listen and actually built something that did fly.

